# doom the movie



## Eradius Lore (Oct 9, 2005)

dont no if this has been put on the forum yet but they are making a movie of one of the biggest games of all time DOOM. from what i have seen the rock is the main character for full info go to Doom the Movie


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 9, 2005)

Lots of camera shots in the movie that try to replicate the player point of view - a film trying to imitate the gameplay??

Looks somewhat appalling, IMO.


----------



## dreamwalker (Oct 10, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> Lots of camera shots in the movie that try to replicate the player point of view - a film trying to imitate the gameplay??
> 
> Looks somewhat appalling, IMO.


 
Yeah


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 10, 2005)

I am torn between my love of first-person POV camera-work and the fact that the film looks gratingly-bad, establishing several annoyingly-stereotyped characters in a period of only a few seconds. I may see it (for my aforementioned love of the pov) but hold out any hopes for quality en lieu of something one day coming of the _Metroid_ film.

That said, one of the writers (Wesley Strick), worked on _Wolf_, _The Saint_ and _Cape Fear_, which weren't bad genre flicks. So there might be something not-crap about it, even if it's just a few neat bits of conceptual design.


----------



## stencyl (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree with you about the first person pov stuff, Brian. It made me wonder about a film like Sin City, though.

I mean, a lot of the talk about that film had to do with the fact that the cinematography really captured the pov and the framing of a graphic novel. 

Doom seems to be playing on that, or ripping off the technique of medium transposition (in this case a game that is a film that looks like a game) to make it cliche maybe. Either way, I can see this becoming a motif that will get old in a hurry.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 10, 2005)

I saw a trailing when I went to see land of the dead and it looked crap but good crap if that makes sense something you can just watch n tune out to on dvd tho won't pay to watch it at the pics


----------



## Thunderchild (Oct 11, 2005)

i was pleasntly suprised when i saw the trailer - it dosnt look as bad as i was hearing it was gonna be - im actully very suprised it looks like doom at all


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 12, 2005)

Not being a person who likes games, I have no desire to see this movie at all. For one it is almost like a virtual ride that would probably make me sick after a while.


----------



## Wolfeborn (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks absolutley aweful ergo I will go see it to check if it is so bad it will end up beeing good, that said i get to see movies for free (well as many as i want for £11 a month) so will def go see this, and hope it is super cheesey and naff hehe.


----------



## Salazar (Oct 18, 2005)

I use to play Doom 1 & 2 all the time but now there's going to be a movie? Can life get any better.


----------



## Shoegaze99 (Oct 19, 2005)

Salazar said:
			
		

> I use to play Doom 1 & 2 all the time but now there's going to be a movie? Can life get any better.


Yes. If they rolled back time and never made this film.

The Doom games are fantastic fun, but what an awful, awful idea for a movie. It works for a game, but for film? Totally lunkheaded. I truly believe it is not possible this film will have any redeeming merits.


----------



## rune (Apr 23, 2006)

The game, Doom III is kinda creepy and looks great.  The movie has some elements that I thought were OK, but no atmosphere at all.  Wasnt even a little bit creepy


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 23, 2006)

I wanted it to be good. The trailer was quite good. The film was quite bad, but I reiterate: the trailer was quite good.


----------



## jenna (Apr 25, 2006)

i thought it was watchable, but a very throwaway action film. however, any movie with the Rock AND Karl Urban is definitely worth the DVD price!


----------



## Panamon Creel (Apr 29, 2006)

I thought it was total garbage. The Rocks worse movie so far and thats saying something!


----------



## rune (Apr 29, 2006)

Panamon Creel said:
			
		

> I thought it was total garbage. The Rocks worse movie so far and thats saying something!


 
I actually thought it was worse in Scorpion King  But this was a very good 2nd worse


----------



## Frozeninja (Apr 29, 2006)

GrownUp said:
			
		

> I wanted it to be good. The trailer was quite good. The film was quite bad, but I reiterate: the trailer was quite good.



Indeed, the trailor was good. The film was the worst i've seen in a while. Can't believe I went to see it at the cinema when it came out


----------

